# Breast collar = breast plate ?



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

It's the American name. Looks like the same thing.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm American and I call it breast plate.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

I think a breast collar is the western version of a breast plate but don't quote me on that one I'm not really sure lol


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

to me, Breastcollar = Breastplate

some may call this a breastcollar: http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://images.auctionants.com/5-111224.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.horseloverz.com/Courbette-Elastic-Breastcollar---Brown---Horse-pr-154982.html&usg=__UNLzXnbwtZTr1T2gZhpOUYhvwoM=&h=458&w=744&sz=28&hl=en&start=31&zoom=1&tbnid=cx6eihTTt1VPEM:&tbnh=132&tbnw=214&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dbreastcollar%2Benglish%26hl%3Den%26biw%3D1020%26bih%3D590%26gbv%3D2%26tbs%3Disch:10%2C929&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=460&vpy=140&dur=171&hovh=176&hovw=286&tx=120&ty=91&ei=9l-_TO6JGsvBnAfV74GKDg&oei=s1-_TIbOO8XflgeLnezjBw&esq=33&page=3&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:31&biw=1020&bih=590

while this is a breastplate:http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ge=2&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:17&tx=62&ty=110


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I just kinda assumed it was like Savvy said. I always associate a breastplate with English riding and a breast collar with western riding. :? Hm, it may be another one of those things that changes depending on where you live and what group you grew up with.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm with smrobs and Savvy, I always thought it differed depending on if you were talking about english or western.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

woot, anouther brit, we can be confused together!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I've used both interchangeably...sometimes it's easier for a person to 'get' what the strap is, if you say breastplate; I get more "what is that?" using breast collar...they assume it's a literal collar, hahaha!


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I grew up Western in NM and TX and it was always called a breastplate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

I've always gone with english=breastcollar because it encircles the neck entirely, and western was breatplate just because.

But I'm wierd, so...


----------

